# New Member



## meggie2006 (Jan 24, 2007)

Hi everyone, my name is megan and i am a mac addict **sits down**

I just recently started purchasing mac (near the end of the summer) and now i am addicted. It doesnt look like i have a lot of mac stuff, but the money adds up.

I stumbled accross this site while looking for swatches of pigments before my next shopping spree.

This site looks really helpful, and i look forward to many long lonely nights on this site
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 .


----------



## Janice (Jan 25, 2007)

Welcome to Specktra Megan! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Glad to have you spending time with us.


----------



## Turquoise (Jan 25, 2007)

*Hi Magan....I'm also new to this site.....and a makeup addict as well....so i'm not alone.*


----------



## juli (Jan 25, 2007)

Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## grace_xo (Jan 25, 2007)

Welcome to Specktra Megan! I'm also new, my name's Grace. I also love MAC!


----------



## user79 (Jan 25, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jan 25, 2007)

Welcome to Specktra Megan! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  We're all a bunch of enablers here!


----------



## prinzessin784 (Jan 26, 2007)

Hi Megan - welcome to Specktra!!


----------

